# What a good size for 1 Serrasalmus rhombeus?



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I thinking about getting just 1 Serrasalmus rhombeus. Whats a good tank size that could hold it for life? Dont want anything to big, since I already have a big one housing my 7 caribes. Would a 25 gallon be good or ???


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

sadboy1981 said:


> I thinking about getting just 1 Serrasalmus rhombeus. Whats a good tank size that could hold it for life? Dont want anything to big, since I already have a big one housing my 7 caribes. Would a 25 gallon be good or ???
> [snapback]939145[/snapback]​


r u kidding?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Would a 25 gallon be good or ???


a 25 gallon tank will not hold any kind of piranha for life..not even one


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

hey that's why I ASKED! So if you dont have nothing helpful to say then sush...


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

ok i just thought you were kidding around. the answer is no. they get like 16 or more " long. huge.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I know that they get big. Just like my caribes can get to like 12". When that happens, I'll have to sell them. Maybe a 30 gallon long?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> I thinking about getting just 1 Serrasalmus rhombeus. Whats a good tank size that could hold it for life?


75 gallons and up..75 being the smallest











> Maybe a 30 gallon long?


i hope this answers your ? (unless you don't mean for life)


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks fury


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

75 would be the smallest and once they hit 12" or more would be very tight since its 48" long.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

But for a 3" rhom, should'nt a 40 gallon long be fine for like 3 to 4 years. Does'nt it take awile to get to 12"


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

For life 120 gallon would be good, because rhoms can get pretty big, takes a while though. 55-75 gallon temporary (few years, or even more) and then upgrade when he hits maybe 8-9inches?


----------

